# what do you think?



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hmm, the third one i think he is just standing weird, but he looks a bit downhill, but he will probably grow out of that, or it could even be how he is standing.... he's kinda skinny though.... and young


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah i agree hes a tad skinny and the third picture hes standing weirdly. i know im a beginner and all but im looking for something gentle enough for me to train and taylor (chasin the dream) said shed help.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Just remember you can't ride him for an entire year, at the least! waiting for a little guy can get pretty hard... but i can't control you or the decisions you make


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah i know i cant ride him for atleast another year and im fine with that. i will use that time to desensitize him to various things and work with him more.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

^^^ yup, that's about all you can do, that and ground work, but not too much of it especially lunging... for a yealing he's fairly nice though


----------



## ArticMyst (Jul 8, 2008)

He seems pretty well put together for a yearling. I think he's cute, but its hard to do any type critique. He will change quite a lot by the time he's mature. If you are interested in him and live close you should go see him in person. If you do visit him take a look at his dam (if shes there). That should give you at least a small indication of what he will turn out like. It will also let you see how he is first hand, personality wise.:wink:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He's still young, so his confo might change as he gets older.  But he does look skinny- which can be fixed with a better diet.
He does look downhill to me as well, & maybe a bit cow-hocked, although it could be the pictures.
Yeah, like the others said you won't be able to ride him- but your bond can grow with lots of groundwork, grooming, etc.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

this is what he does currently. he leads, ties, loads, clips, baths, stands great for vet and farrier. also she said he is VERY quiet and she payed over $2500 and she said shed take $400. possibly lower but i will have to talk to her about that in person. so what do you think?


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

haha...*cough* im helping *cough*...

no jk..but yeah we should think about it.and he seems really sweet! and hes got good confo imo but not sure about being downhill. we can take about a year and a half to do groundwork stuff like just *bonding* and working on ground manners overall.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

yeahh. hes registered too (well in the process of being registered) so thats good!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

aww she said if he isnt sold in 2 weeks hes going to auction!!!


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

omg..no!! we have to save him! 

sry just a little rant thing..

umm.well thats a toughieee


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

im not getting him. she mentioned that he might have OCD but since shes had him there hasn't been a problem. so rather then buying him and finding out he does have it im passing...


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Gingerrrrr said:


> im not getting him. she mentioned that he might have OCD but since shes had him there hasn't been a problem. so rather then buying him and finding out he does have it im passing...


At least she was honest, good luck searching.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm late getting into this... I see you said you arent getting him but what the "hay" can I make remarks?

First off, I think he'll grow into hiself but for now, he's taller in the backend then the front... not a big deal... second, I think he could be double registered because the white go's past his knees which means if he's excepted into the the AQHA registry I beileve it will note that he has undesireable traits but then I think you could register him as a paint...

Then the OCD thing... wow, I mean, QH's can get them I geuss but... uh... not usually, that's more of something that effects fast growing breeds. I would assume he has a different problem, with the price dropping like that, I'd bet he's fractured his pelvis or something like that (it's very common in babies). Just a thought though....

anyway, he's cute....


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

she told me she needs him sold within 2 weeks cuz shes going to college. so thats prolly why she dropped his price so much, shes getiing desprete.


----------



## ally_loves_her_horses (Jul 5, 2008)

hes cute, but very skinny :S


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

anyone else...brianna needs help!!!!! lol...i think we should go with the paint filly...find out if shes pregnant or not.so irresponsible to let ur fillies be turned out with a qh stud...UGHH!!! people disgust me!

((((( deff a no if shes pregnant tho!))))


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

huh, what paint filly???


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

this other lady owns a paint filly who looks sickly and might be bred! she turned her out with her QH stud. the fillys only 2!! heres a pic


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The whole thing seems fishie to me. That poor little guy looks very underweight and just not right. He's got some really odd markings on his legs for a reg. QH. There is something she isn't telling you. Has he gotten caught in fencing? or seriously injured? the markings on his legs, to me anyways really suggest like he's gotten his legs caught in something and the hair has grown back a different color. That would also explain why he seems to be standing funny in some of the photos? a possible ligamentous injury?

I would pass on this one.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i think his mothers a paint. but yeah i told her i dont want a horse that might have OCD anyways and she emailed me back today saying that he was sold already to a new family and on there way home they got him tested for OCD and hes negative. i can so tell shes lying but yeah whatever. and that filly^^^ looks so sickly its disgusting.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

i'd stay away from that filly.... if you want to get a horse you can use, then get a good one... don't waste your time and money on something that is a longshot.... just my advice


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

im not getting the filly. but i just wanted to post a pic to show you guys what she looks like. its sad.


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

yeah it is sad..but i was just saying that because its better to gat a skinny horse you can fix than get a horse you will never be able to ride and are always spending money on huge vet bills.


----------



## ArticMyst (Jul 8, 2008)

It wouldn't be the first time that a 2yr old has been bred, and I doubt it will be the last. It's even possible for a 1yr old to get pregnant. Usually the foals will die shortly after birth though. If they survive thorough the whole pregnancy without being aborted.

You said your not interested in her, but she looks like she might turn out to be a decent horse. If the right person gives her a chance, *provided that there are no other health problems.* Just remember, even a healthy looking horse can have issues, *Always get a vet check no matter what horse you look at.*


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow that filly is... erm... I think I should pass on even starting to comment


----------

